# Unlocking Overclock settings on Pheonix BIOS



## Bran34 (Jun 14, 2010)

Please note: *I AM TERRIBLY HORRIBLY SORRY IF THIS HAS ALREADY BEEN POSTED!*

Anywho, onto the juicy stuff.

I'm trying to overclock my AMD Athlon 64x2 3200+, but of course, my BIOS options to do so are LOCKED.

System specs:

XP Home Edition SP2

Pheonix Awards BIOS 6.0

2046 MB ram

DirectX 9.0C (obviously.)

GeForce 9600 GSO

Thanks!


Again, I am terribly sorry if this has already been posted and solved.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Is this a prebuilt OEM PC?


----------



## Bran34 (Jun 14, 2010)

It's a prebuilt HP computer


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you cant unlock a system that is made by a manufacturer such as HP or dell because they do that for warranty purposes i.e so people dont screw with the bios then put in a warranty claim when they screw it up.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Almost all OEM PC's lock the Bios. Basically because they use low quality parts that aren't capable of surviving OC Voltages and Temps.


----------



## explorer3 (Aug 10, 2010)

well with all the hackers in the world there has to be a way to unlock this. im having the same trouble and i would like to speed up my 2.33ghz to at least 2.4 or 2.5, prolly 2.4 to play it safe


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

explorer3 said:


> well with all the hackers in the world there has to be a way to unlock this. im having the same trouble and i would like to speed up my 2.33ghz to at least 2.4 or 2.5, prolly 2.4 to play it safe


no there isn't. This is why overclockers build their own PCs


----------

